# New 10 Gallon Help



## BatCakes (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm going to be switching up from a 5.5 gallon to a 10 gallon in the next month or two, and am hoping to make it a bit more interesting than just one betta for all that space.

I've thought about dividing the tank and getting a second betta, but for right now I think I want to just stick with the guy I've got. 

He's a bit aggressive, I've had shrimp ghost shrimp in the past who he's eaten, but at this point I've had 3 Amano shrimp who have lasted for 4 months, they just like to stay undercover. 

I was wondering if I could get some suggestions for the new tank. I've had a snail before and they're a bit messy for me. My fish didn't mind him after a little while, but after having the snail for a few months it died. Any plecos, cories, etc? Not sure what is best recommended for a tank that size with a betta his temperament. 

Thank you for any help you can give me!

I hope to make the tank moderately planted. I like the jungle-y look but my plants haven't done great in the past (looking into different ferts right now), and I'm not close to any fish stores with a decent plant selection to get them all the time.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I wouldn't add any tank mates based on your description. Plecos get too big. And if he's that aggressive, you'll need a highly planted tank with lots of plants to block his line of sight, anyway.

What size tank is he in currently? You could divide the 10 and put the Amanos on the other side of the divider to perhaps relieve their stress. If you have room another option would be to leave him where he is and do a small community tank.

Peachii has some really nice plant packages for low tech/low maintenance tanks. I haven't bought from anyone else so I can't recommend another member.


----------



## BatCakes (Mar 25, 2013)

Do even dwarf plecos get that big? I wasn't sure. 

I currently have him in a 5.5. He's happy in there but since I could get the 10g so cheap from a friend I was hoping to upgrade him, while also adding something new for me (though obviously his health and happiness is first priority). 

I do have the room for the tank, the only problem at this point is I need a table for the tank, haha. I really love community tanks, but without a betta I feel like they are always missing something. I just wish I knew in buying a betta if I could get a non-aggressive one.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have three Bettas and only one of them seems comfortable in my 20 long community tank. I was alternating them between the divided 10 and the 20. 

Dexter constantly patrols the 20 but not in a bad way. Archibald was still hanging in the back of the tank after a week; Eric the Red didn't seem to like leaving his Betta log. When I put Deter in the 10 so one of the others could have a turn he was a totally different fish: hung around one corner, lethargic, etc.

Some seem happier in smaller tanks or tanks with less activity. You just never know. :-(


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

You could always do a small community tank and leave your betta in the 5.5!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Maybe try some corydora. They need to be in groups of at least 4, you wouldn't really want anymore than about 4 in a 10g tho.
They are so cute and they're really good at cleaning up any uneaten food! 
They generally keep to themselves and won't be all in your bettas face 

Always have a back up plan in case anything does go wrong though.


----------



## JLynn (May 26, 2014)

If you want to buy a less aggressive betta, have you ever considered buying a wild type? They are generally much less aggressive than their ornamental counterparts. That way you could have a community tank with a betta without worrying too much about aggressiveness. If you do decide to get a wild type betta, both aquabid and wetspot are good sources, though with wetspot their is no guarantee about the gender you will receive (apparently at the age wetspot's bettas are sold, it is difficult to distinguish between the genders). Prices on aquabid tend to be about $15 or $20 per fish, which isn't too bad.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I agree with Pygmy Cory but they require a minimum of six or seven which is fine in a 10 gallon.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

I've tried pygmy corys with 4 different betta, they got harassed by them all. Think it's cos they're small and dart around, my bettas liked to chase them. 
That's just in my experience tho


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've never had a Betta continuously harrass any of its tank mates. They occasionally give chase but then the non-Bettas chase each other, too. However, you need a densely-planted tank to have a peaceful community with a Betta. At least that's been my experience.

But then each Betta is different so I can see how it could happen. But in a densely-planted tank the Betta wouldn't have a clean line of sight and that helps a great deal.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

My tanks are heavily planted, I'd still find the pygmys with missing parts! Even my girl betta didn't seem to like them. 
My albino cory on the other hand get on absolutely fine with my betta.


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

Can't speak for all nano fish, but I have a school of 8 Pygmy Corries in my Fluval Edge 6 with my Betta. They all get along just fine.

Pretty sure the reason is the tank is well planted with hidden areas, and LOS from one side of the tank to the other is more or less broken. The other reason I can think of is the Corries school together when they are out and about. Confuses poor Pele 

I have no problem mixing these guys. It's a far better fit than shrimp (in my experience).


----------



## BatCakes (Mar 25, 2013)

Okay, that's really helpful! My friend decided she would buy my 5 gallon tank (which I'm really happy about, because her betta is currently in a 3 and I think would do well in the 5), so I can't do a separate 5 and 10g at this point. I may try getting some cories and doing a very densely planted tank. I'll add him in after I get them so maybe he will be less territorial?

I'm guessing any kind of tetra would be out?


Edit: Also, can I find cories at Petsmart/Petco? Or will I have to order them online? There is one other fish store I can check for them too, I'm just worried about shipping fish during the summer, especially since I often am gone from my apartment during the day (worried that they would be sitting somewhere for an hour).


----------



## BatCakes (Mar 25, 2013)

Ah, one more thing. I forgot that with Cories I will need sand, right? Can I get any recommendations or is any kind fine?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

if I was you id either just let him have the ten gallon, or id divide it and either have a betta on the other side or maybe some shrimp or something like that, but since you say he's agressive id just leave him by hiself, I'm currently in the same situation with my agressive male, he just doesn't like the snail I got for him, so ill just divide the 10gallon tank and put another betta, instead of trying to do a comunity tank at all....but its up to u!


----------



## BatCakes (Mar 25, 2013)

Hmm, well he was fine with a snail so I thought maybe he would have some hope. 

I was always just worried about dividing a tank because I figured I would be too messy with the sealant, and I can't "Un-divide" my tank later, right? It's like that way for good.


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a scape with Flourite on the right and left of the tank with a sand stream bed down the middle. The Corries dig around in both without any difficulty or damage to their whiskers. The tank footprint is more important. With a 5 Gallon, I'd do 6, no more or less. They'll be close enough in a smaller tank to feel secure. They are very social and when stressed, they'll come together and school. Other times they come together and just play. They're a real treat for me in my tank 

As for where, I have a privately owned FS up the road a little ways. He always has them in stock. Never saw them at my other LFS, but Petco may be able to get them. Depends on what's on their stock sheet they can order from (seems to change weekly).


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

You can get removable tank dividers, I have one in my 6g. 
Cories defo need sand, they Hoover it up. Is funny to watch  
What kind of cory are you thinking of getting?


----------



## BatCakes (Mar 25, 2013)

Now the only thing stopping me from dividing my tank is this huuuuge amazing piece of driftwood a friend gave me after he stopped keeping fish, and it goes across the entire ten gallon.

I wasn't sure what the best kind of cories would be. Are there any kinds that bettas generally bother less? I had heard in a ten gallon getting like, 6 dwarf/pygmy cories is best, and I don't know much about other kinds.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

That drift wood is awesome  
I didn't have much luck with pygmy cory with any of my bettas, seems alot of other people have tho  they are super cute. 

Albino cory are my favourite, you can keep 4 in a 10g (you need a min of 4 as they school) they grow to about 2-2.5 inches. I have some in my 12g with my male plakat, he doesn't bother them at all, all though passed bettas I've had didn't like them :/

Here's one of my albinos <3


----------



## BatCakes (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds great! Are all varieties of cories sold in pet stores usually small enough to be okay? I know I've head of a few other kinds, so that would open up my options if I know I should just get at least 4 or 5 of any kind of cory.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

I've heard panda cory are slightly smaller than regular cory, but I've never owned them so don't know for sure! I've heard they grow to about 1.5-2 inches.
I'm from the UK, pretty much all pet shops here sell all kinds of cory, not sure what the shops would have where u are. Could always get some online if u can't find any.


----------



## BatCakes (Mar 25, 2013)

A friend told me of a shop that usually has a few varieties of Cory, so I may look for them. Hopefully then any kind of cory will be fine in the 10g? I would probably get 4 or 5.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about Pygmy Cories. I have had them with several different Bettas with no problem. They would do better in your 10 as Cories need shoals of at least six according to species information on PlanetCatfish.com (http://www.planetcatfish.com/common/species.php?species_id=51). Albino/Bronze, etc., also get around 3" in size and six in a 10 would be a little squeezed.  

In addition, if you use that beautiful piece of driftwood you have greatly reduced your water volume and you have to take that into consideration.

The driftwood's configuration would make it extremely difficult for a Betta to catch the Pygmy. You could easily have seven or so and with that driftwood they would love it!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's a couple links with more information about them, is always best to do lots of research - 
http://www.fishlore.com/Profiles-Corydoras.htm

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/fish/albinocorydoras.php

A lot of information you'll find will be quite conflicting. 

I have 4 and they get on fine, no signs of stress and they have never been sick, they're coming up to 2 years old. 

Maybe go with RussellTheShihzu's advice, he has a lot more years fish keeping experience than me!  + pygmys are really cute, they'd be a good starting point!


----------



## BatCakes (Mar 25, 2013)

Okay! Hopefully they have pygmies in stock. I've only ever seen other kinds there, and I'd much rather get them in person (shipping gets a bit too expensive, especially when I usually only see them sold in groups of 4 or 5) 

I didn't think about the driftwood displacing so much water, you're right.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Look up sterbais and juliis. Their patterns are really nice. But pygmies are awesome little fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Is there a couple shops you can try? Might be worth calling around before you go to get them. I hope you can find some!


----------



## BatCakes (Mar 25, 2013)

Looked today. A lot of places had Albino and Peppered but no pygmy. Dang. I didn't get any today, since I'm still waiting for my plants anyway. Visited Petco, Petsmart, and one non-chain Fish store. 

Got the Eco-Complete and some black sand for substrate, so that's a start at least. Really wishing for some cories.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I have heard of community tanks with aggressive bettas. Maybe if you heavily planted the tank you can get some schooling fish. I also agree with Russell (I seem to be running into Russell a lot today 0-0)


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

I've just added 6 Pygmy Corries to my tank with Picasso. He is the more aggressive of my two boys and I wasn't sure what kind of reception the new inhabitants would get.

As soon as they hit the tank, he went after a straggler rather vigorously. When he learned very quickly that he could not catch him, he has left the Corries alone since. The cats are definitely none the worse for wear as they school together and swim right up to and around him.

I am convinced these two species are a good match, though a quick adjustment period is likely. I don't think you'll have any troubles with them, especially given the size of your tank. And having a schooling species with the Betta truly makes a wonderful contrast.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> I have heard of community tanks with aggressive bettas. Maybe if you heavily planted the tank you can get some schooling fish. I also agree with Russell (I seem to be running into Russell a lot today 0-0)


I'm everywhere...husband's out of town.  Like your drawing, too.


----------



## BatCakes (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks again, that makes me feel much better!

I found a fish store that I can make it to, that should have Cories in stock. My plants should all get here this week, so I'll set up the tank, pop on the filter from my old tank, and then get the cories in next weekend. After that I'll put in my betta. I've heard that uneven numbers are best for a school. Is 7 a good amount? Or is that too many? (May depend on how much they are)

I finally ordered an API test kit, since I've been told the cories will be more sensitive to ammonia spikes as the tank cycles. I don't have pure ammonia and the reviews are so mixed regarding using fish food, I think I'll still try to do a fish-in cycle. 

It'll be at least 3 Amano shrimp (currently have them), some ramshorn snails, 5-7 Cory Cats, and my betta.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I always do a fish-in cycle. However, it would probably be best to wait to get the Pygmies until after it's finished. And I wouldn't do a fish-in with the Amano, either, as they are even more sensitive than the Cories. If you can keep them in their cycled tank that would be better. You could even put the Cories in with the Amano until the 10 is cycled.


----------



## BatCakes (Mar 25, 2013)

Hmm. Then I need another suggestion.

I've always heard I should put the other fish into a new tank before I put a possibly aggressive/territorial betta in, because he would be more accepting. Since he wouldn't have "claimed it" as his territory quite yet, he may not be as aggressive to the fish.

If I put him in first and add the cories after, I'm worried he'll want to attack them. 

Plus I would have to put the cories in the current 5.5 gal, which doesn't have sand, just gravel, which I'm worried will damage their barbs or whiskers or whichever it was. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The Cories will be fine on gravel since it's temporary so no worries on that end.

As far as order of introduction, IMO it makes no difference. The important thing is to keep the tank dark when you float the bag and to keep it dark a minimum of 20 minutes after release.

I think the problem people often have is they float the new residents' bag with the light on. This gives the Betta a grand opportunity to peck and poke at the other fish and they can't escape. So by the time they're released, the Betta is ready to go.


----------



## BatCakes (Mar 25, 2013)

Okay, what I might do is get him and the plants in the 10g tank, but leave the driftwood out to begin with. When I get the cories in a week or two, I'll remove my betta, put in the driftwood (so it seems like a new environment to him), and put the cories in, and float my betta for awhile so he sees them and gets used to them. Does that sound like a good plan?

Again, how many pygmy cories are recommended for a 10g?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Personally, I wouldn't remove the Betta as I don't think it makes any difference and I wouldn't want to stress him by removing him from the tank. I'd set it up the way I wanted with driftwood and plants.

I've never been able to figure out why some people (not you) make such a big deal out of introducing fish into an established Betta tank. The Betta is either going to accept them or he isn't and the way they're introduced won't change that. BTW, I introduce all my fish into a darkened aquarium whether there's a Betta in residence or not. I think it's less stressful for all.

You could easily have 10+ Pygmy Cories in a 10. Taquitos just got a shoal for a 10 gallon. Have you been following that thread? If not, I think you'll enjoy it. 

Have fun!


----------



## BatCakes (Mar 25, 2013)

You're right, after reading a lot of different threads and questions regarding fish introductions, I think I followed their attitude that it was a big deal about how to get them together. I'm not exactly an "advanced" betta owner so I'm looking for any advice I can get, and it's hard to sift out the good stuff and bad stuff. 

I'll go look for that thread!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm not saying others' ideas of introducing tank mates or their worries about territory, etc., are wrong. It's just been my experience that introducing tank mates to an established Betta's tank is not a big deal. People mean well but sometimes they're repeating what they've read or been told and not what they've actually experienced.


----------



## BatCakes (Mar 25, 2013)

For an update on those interested, I have 7 pygmy cories in the tank as of today! They're so tiny and precious~ I floated Ziggy for a long time after they were in the tank, and he seemed to calm down after awhile. When I put him in with them he chased them a bit but didn't nip at them, so I'm very pleased. If they get to close to him he'll kind of make a half-hearted swim after them but is generally leaving them alone, so hopefully we're golden!

They're so cute too!


----------

